# Gift from IMU!



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Couple of quick pics of the awesome gift that I received from IMU & piratelady yesterday!




























Some of you know of my unconditional love for snakes, so this is perfect for me

Thank you both so much, I absolutely love this guy!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great gift!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

And I thought Pirates only stole things??? Very nice.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow! You have some great freinds Fick!! That is one awesome looking groundbreaker. You are very, very lucky to have friends like that!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

If that doesnt make you feel like Halloween, nothing will.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Building materials ... $15
Construction time ... 2 1/2 days
Detailing & paint ... 35 minutes
Watching the video of your reaction to the snake ... PRICELESS!!!

Very glad it arrived safely and that you liked it.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

cool


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Reminds me of a cousin I used to have to go visit when I was a kid! 

Really nice gift!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a sweet gift. I'm sure it will have a place of honor in your haunt. It's a great looking ground breaker. I'm sure Fick loves the snake.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

IMU said:


> Watching the video of your reaction to the snake ... PRICELESS!!!


Amen to that

So do you still need a hint as to what IMU made for you?:googly:

Great job on the groundbreaker, IMU, and the best part is, it went to a very nice person who will cherish it as it deserves.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> So do you still need a hint as to what IMU made for you?:googly:


I have to say, your hint was 100% spot on!!! I am very glad nobody would give me any hints, I had absolutely no clue what it was, which made opening it even more fun!

Thanks again, IMU! You are an awesome friend


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is so awesome! Love the snake!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

What a cool gift. I like the paint job.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

How nice! U r so lucky!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW what an AWESOME gift!!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome gift! love the snake.  
I'm jealous. 

that was super sweet of y'all, IMU & piratelady.


----------

